# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF Official Windows 8/7/XP 32-bit/64-bit Signed USB Drivers

## mohamed73

*Download the Signed USB Drivers Here:** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  or you can just click "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" in the ATF Software to get the new Signed Drivers here:  C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\ATF_NEW_DRIVERS\    Windows Operating System Support List:*   *Windows 8* *Windows 8 x64**Windows Server 2008 R2**Windows 7**Windows 7 x64**Windows Server 2008**Windows Server 2008 x64**Windows Vista**Windows Vista x64**Windows Server 2003**Windows Server 2003 x64**Windows XP**Windows XP x64**Windows ME**Windows 98* *Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit - Clean Installation Tests*      ** *Trust ATF*

----------

